# how to sell well on the BAY...



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Check this item: 260035867700

It's only a bad painted JL Daytona, so you well not be delighted.

What just made me laughing to cry was the sentence "The detailing on the body is amazing!!!"

When I see what some members on this forum are doing on their custom cars, the sentence above is just a joke when applied to this ugly JL Daytona (with its pathetic proportions: I know, I own one of them).

What amaze me is that people are still bidding, when reading some words like amazin, true collector gem, piece of dream come true, whatever....


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Detailing*

The detail is amazing it came from the factory that way, too bad the paint job sucks! Raunchy


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have seen much worse (and no its not mine or a friends) I have just seen some horrible listings over the years.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> I have seen much worse (and no its not mine or a friends) I have just seen some horrible listings over the years.


So have I. The thing that kills me is that there always seems to be a buyer at the end that's paid alot more than I would have. Guess they're still alot of newbies out there not willing to spend some time searching the www and figure epay is the place to get everything, except when I have an item up for auction.  rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Clickable Link*

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260035867700


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

dlw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260035867700



$9.50 for a NOS Tjet chassis isn't that bad.. mind ya throw in 5.10 for shipping and its approaches bad..And there is nothing wrong withthat awesome detailed paint job that a trip through the ELO can and the paint booth won't cure.. lol


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I saw that yesrterday while crusing ebay. I laughed when I read the discription too.

What's sad, some clown will buy it.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Maybe the seller was in "halloween mood" that must have it?? the paint job shows orange and black.. hmmmmm 

 

Wes


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Poor Angelo....

And he hs been hocking his "detail" service on ebay for years....maybe Angellos Attic is where he lives at age 44 above his parents house instead of a metaphor for an "attic" find


oh well...slot people...ya know


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Not a bad deal/ 14.62 for a TJET and Body shipped to you. The Chargers are getting harder to find. The only one on ebay now is a pull back which will cost you at a minimum of 10.49 shipped to you.

Also by themsleves when fixed up this is a good looking TJET and it handles pretty good too.

Roger Corrie


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

...and don't think I have something personal with Angelo's Attic , I never bought something from him, never met him (of course)

but check this one , from him too: http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260036504320

and then, if you can tell me why the guy paid 40 bucks for it.....


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't know, but I got $48 and change for one of my blue ones.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

are these JL bodies on aurora chassis?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I know why it went for $40.....*



zanza said:


> ...but check this one , from him too: http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260036504320
> 
> and then, if you can tell me why the guy paid 40 bucks for it.....


.... it was a 428 c.c.  .... a *very* rare Mustang indeed!!!!!!!!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Amazing...
What P.T. Barnum said...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Funnny thing is guys, he isn't doing anything wrong or lying. just unknowing people bidding.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I learned my lesson in "what does it really say?" descriptions last year buying a TJet. The description said "we are selling some of our nicest T Jets, with few if any flaws." When the car arrived the windshield posts had been replaced with some that almost matched, and the chassis had been "trimmed" around the magnets so that they hit the armature when they moved around. Kinda magna sonic at times. The kind seller never responded to my email inquiry, and I had received what I paid for. Yes it was pieced together but it worked, and it was the one in the "just a bit fuzzy" picture. And after the generalities there were no specific guarantees, only "as is." So I bought a bare chassis from "acol" to fix the bottom, puttied, filed, and painted the posts to make them blend in better, and learned a lesson. That particular seller liked to sell extravagent "restored" pieced together sets then as now, and I have noted the descriptions touting all original Aurora track, at times with JL cars identified only by model. ("with a Charger and a Camaro!") If one bids on half the Aurora items that come across the bay, one would assume that bidder/reseller would recognize JL cars. It's not deception, it's just selective exclusion.... And certainly not a way to earn respect or repeat business.


----------

